

On magic - stan_klimoff
https://medium.com/p/ad8502d85422

======
mpweiher
Technology in general and software in particular. Magic is affecting the world
through words. This is what we do, we weave our spells of C, Ruby, shell or
whatever and ... Things Happen.

Of course, most of the time nothing much happens, but that's par for the
course :-)

